# Reading Quora discussions on Kindle



## jaguarpaw198 (Jul 2, 2016)

I am a proud owner of Kindle 6"" touch screen  for 1 year. I must say that my kindle 6"" touchscreen rekindled my interest in reading.

My motivation for buying this device was the strain that my eyes suffered while reading on Mobile/Laptop screen. Being a software developer I have to read a lot of technical content(tutorials, discussions, ebook etc) . In addition I am also an avid reader on Quora. Unfortunately Kindle experimental browser is too primitive to read Quora discussions so I always wished to find a way to read Quora discussions on kindle just like we read ebook on it. 

Being a software developer myself I decided to fill this gap and started developing an app that is able to select and send multiple Quora Q&A and send it to kindle using the "send document " feature of kindle. I have published the beta version of this app on "Google play store" and "Amazon app store". The app name is "Quorean beta - Quora to Kindle"

I also have plans to port this app to other mobile platforms.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to Kboards!

As a developer of apps for Kindle Fire, you may have one thread to promote your apps. This is it! 

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your app to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes should be handled off site. Also expect questions. 

Ann
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does *not* constitute an endorsement or vetting by KBoards.)_


----------

